# Alfalfa hay?



## Lilithlee (Jul 17, 2011)

I should have swore that Russian can have alfalfa hay, just checking to see if I'm right.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2011)

I doubt if they'll eat it. We usually say to not feed tortoises the alfalfa because it's too high in protein and hard on their kidneys. But I really doubt you'll be able to get a Russian tortoise to eat any kind of hay.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 17, 2011)

okay! No hay.


----------



## Laura (Jul 17, 2011)

they like Broad leafed weeds or spring mix salads...purple, yellow dandilion flowers...


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 17, 2011)

Laura said:


> they like Broad leafed weeds or spring mix salads...purple, yellow dandilion flowers...



I have spring mix, but I thought hay would be something nice to add.


----------



## Baoh (Jul 17, 2011)

Protein is not hard on an otherwise healthy kidney.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 19, 2011)

I feed my Testudo species, which includes Russian tortoises, fresh alfalfa and alfalfa hay as part of a varied, quality diet. I have seen my Russians eat fresh alfalfa, especially the flowers. I don't recall ever seeing them eat alfalfa hay and only very occasionally will they eat timothy hay. Generally speaking Most Testudo species aren't grass or hay eaters. Some individuals of some species seem to be occasionally. The exception that I have found is Marginated tortoises which seem to eat grasses and hay regularly, at least in comparison to their other Testudo cousins.


----------

